# He chirped!



## Litch (Sep 4, 2008)

I just heard prick chirp for the first time. I heard hedgehogs only chirp when they are extremly happy and prick was under a blanket so he must have been in the act of  at the time


----------



## sagesmommy (Sep 25, 2008)

HAHA! Your little boy is a man! :lol: 
Today I heard Sage click/pop for the first time :roll: she was pissed


----------



## hedgielover (Oct 30, 2008)

Ha Litch your'e lucky that Prick does  under a blanket. Mine waits until he is completely uncovered being held or sitting in someones lap. It's a charming behaviour that I was not expecting when I signed up as a hedgehog mom. :lol:


----------



## calexica (Mar 29, 2009)

Mine only chirps when she's sniffing around while exploring something new. She's a little adventurer - I kinda wished I named her Dora now, since exploring seems to be her favorite thing!


----------



## Lemon (May 14, 2009)

So I'm a new hedgehog mom. What is this  you are talking about?


----------



## Vortex (Aug 28, 2008)

iv never owned a boy hedgie, but im pretty sure the  they are rerferring too is 
"special boy time" if ya know what i mean :lol:


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Lets keep it clean.  :lol:


----------



## Lemon (May 14, 2009)

That's kind of what I was thinking. Ha ha. Phew. Happy that Lemon is a little girl!


----------



## hedgielover (Oct 30, 2008)

LarryT said:


> Lets keep it clean.  :lol:


We are. It's a hedgehog behaviour and a legitimate topic. We didn't use any swear words or other inappropriate language. But even if we had said masturbate instead of  what's so wrong with that?


----------



## Lemon (May 14, 2009)

I thought that he was joking, hence the :lol: 

Could be wrong though...


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

hedgielover said:


> LarryT said:
> 
> 
> > Lets keep it clean.  :lol:
> ...


Don't have a cow was only joking! :lol:


----------



## _gatecrasher_ (May 8, 2009)

Gawd, I'm SO happy that my hedgie is female!!


----------



## AAdict (May 2, 2009)

:lol: arent boy hedgies wonderful - I have one that delights on trying to gross me out!!!! Usually when I wake him in the evening for cuddles - I only have to unwrap his fleece and call him and he comes out BUT his latest trick is to come out towards me - start arching his back and rubbing his bits on the floor - to nuzzle himself for a few seconds and come towards me still with back arched and all his bits on FULL display :shock: jus EWWWWW my oldest boy hedgie tries it on with his toy mousie - I thought he was having a fit the first time I saw it and went running over to go and pick him up - luckily I realised at last minute what he was doing before actually picking him up


----------

